# Anwenden von einem Effekt auf mehrere Bilder



## mirjamkl (12. Dezember 2009)

Ist es möglich, dass man einen Effekt auf mehrere Bilder "gleichzeitig" anwendet?
Möchte gerne bei ca. 200 Fotos eine Tonwertkorrektur machen und das aber nicht bei jedem einzelen Bild. Man kann doch irgendwie das auf mehrere Bilder anwenden. Weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie und wo das funktioniert.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## chmee (12. Dezember 2009)

Aktion erstellen und dann per Automatismus/Batch auf einen Ordner anwenden.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/169461-mehrere-bilder-einem-arbeitsschritt-verkleinern.html

mfg chmee


----------

